# Slideshow Option For Pictures



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to hook my Fire up to the TV and show a continuous loop of pictures. Can anyone recommend a way to do so? Or suggest a free slideshow app? They all seem to have not-so-good reviews.

Many thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First question is "which Fire do you have?"  The new HDX models do not have HDMI out so a physical hook up isn't possible.  But it's supposed to work with miracast products.  But I don't know if that only works with video. Regardless, I don't know anything about any slide show apps, but I expect someone will be along before long who does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ann said about the Fire HDX. But you are supposed to be able to "mirror" anything on the screen with a Miracast product; though there is only recommended product on their list so far.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201370390 Mirror Your Screen

From the product page


> NEW-Turn your television into your tablet monitor. With Kindle Fire HDX tablets and select Miracast-enabled accessories and TVs, you can wirelessly mirror your tablet screen, including movies, TV shows, and photos.


Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for responding, ladies. I have the 7" HD. I'm too broke to buy budgeting so no HDX for me.

I thought there would be a way to select one of my photo folders and have all of its pics play continuously. But I Googled and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may be; I've never had the HD and though Ann did, it doesn't sound as if she ever used it for that.

There are some slideshow apps in the App Store; some are free. These are ones that are supposed to work on the Fire HD and are three stars and above.

This one is well reviewed but is $0.99...you might try some of the free ones first.
http://www.amazon.com/Developer-QuickPic/dp/B007TY4CV8?tag=kbpst-20

EDIT: I played with the above one^ and it might do what you want. Here's a free, very basic one that also allows slide shows of a single folder.



I think you have to manually change the slides with this one^.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy, you are a real App Goddess!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love me some apps!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I had the HD. . . in fact still have the HD8.9 -- Betsy, I thought you had that one as well  -- but have never really done much with pictures on it.  I don't recall if the HD7 also has the HDMI out -- I think so.  Hopefully one of the Apps Betsy found will work the way you want it to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, I had the HD. . . in fact still have the HD8.9 -- Betsy, I thought you had that one as well  -- but have never really done much with pictures on it. I don't recall if the HD7 also has the HDMI out -- I think so. Hopefully one of the Apps Betsy found will work the way you want it to.


Yeah, I had the 8.9, I was talking about the 7" since that's what IRB has, sorry. I had the original 7", and now have the 7"HDX, but never had the HD version. I knew what I meant.  I traded in the 8.9 towards my new version.

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember that there was a company that sold a picture frame for the fire, that you could slide the Fire into and use it as an electronic photo display using a slideshow app. But I don't remember any useful details. Good luck!


----------

